# Craziest Thing You've Done



## Johnnyblastoff (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm reading a book that opens with a true story about a man who was on house arrest who went down to the police station and asked the police to lock him back up so that he didn't have to stay at home and argue with his wife all the time. That story is followed up with one about another man who after having a similar request rejected by police, robbed a near by store so that police had to arrest him. 

My question is, what are some of the craziest things love or disdain caused by love has driven you to do? Don't hold back people!

For any readers, the book is called, Married Men Die First: A Blessing.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Um that would be incriminating to post...no thanks


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am ashamed to say this...

but one time... I got married.

Don't laugh.

A lot of you people did it, too.

:rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Crazy things caused by love or love gone wrong...Do you have all day?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Let me grab a seat, Scarlet.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I am ashamed to say this...
> 
> but one time... I got married.
> 
> ...


I'll see your first marriage, and raise you a second one!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

oh I was totally kidding...my life is dull really.Completely void of interesting stories or crazed acts of love/vengeance.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

BradWesley said:


> I'll see your first marriage, and raise you a second one!


:smthumbup: Awesome!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is the time I caught my husband in an EA with a friend and neighbor. He insisted on going down to her house the next night to tell her it was over. I agreed because I was a basket case, a doormat, and completely in over my head about what to do with a WH. 

But, while he was gone, I fixed dinner. I made his favorite meal of herbed roasted game hens with cherry and wild rice stuffing and fresh green beans. So, he comes home to eat and I'm there fixing his plate for him - something I rarely ever did, as we tended to each serve ourselves. I am careful to make sure he sees me double checking that I've served him a particular hen, with a clearly heavier concentration of herbs on the crisp brown skin. We sit to eat, and as he's digging into that heavily herbed game hen, I begin making small talk about my garden. Then I segue into chattering on about the kitchen garden and all the herbs and the new plants I'm trying this year. And how interestingly similar some of the more dangerous medicinal plants, even a couple of the poisonous ornamentals, look to some of the cooking herbs. And how we're going to have to be careful that no one confuses them and accidentally poisons themselves trying to roast a chicken. 

It's tougher than you'd think to time happy, upbeat, "meaningless chatter" so that you deliver that last line right as he finishes the last bite of roasted chicken. 

He looked up at me, his eyes got very big, and I could tell he was trying to decide if I would really poison him. I just smiled, took a sip of my wine and said, "You trust a woman with a fine scientific mind, a wide knowledge of herbal medicine, and private access to over 1400 acres of virtually unsearchable swampland, to prepare your food. Wouldn't it be nice if she could trust you to be faithful?" Then I got up, cleared the table and went to read "The Cat in the Hat" to our son. 

There may be a history of passive-aggression in my family.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> We sit to eat, and as he's digging into that heavily herbed game hen, I begin making small talk about my garden. Then I segue into chattering on about the kitchen garden and all the herbs and the new plants I'm trying this year. And how interestingly similar some of the more dangerous medicinal plants, even a couple of the poisonous ornamentals, look to some of the cooking herbs. And how we're going to have to be careful that no one confuses them and accidentally poisons themselves trying to roast a chicken.


You are delightfully evil. I loved reading this this so much!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Gave away my manhood when I got married.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Rowan said:


> The only thing I can think of is the time I caught my husband in an EA with a friend and neighbor. He insisted on going down to her house the next night to tell her it was over. I agreed because I was a basket case, a doormat, and completely in over my head about what to do with a WH.
> 
> But, while he was gone, I fixed dinner. I made his favorite meal of herbed roasted game hens with cherry and wild rice stuffing and fresh green beans. So, he comes home to eat and I'm there fixing his plate for him - something I rarely ever did, as we tended to each serve ourselves. I am careful to make sure he sees me double checking that I've served him a particular hen, with a clearly heavier concentration of herbs on the crisp brown skin. We sit to eat, and as he's digging into that heavily herbed game hen, I begin making small talk about my garden. Then I segue into chattering on about the kitchen garden and all the herbs and the new plants I'm trying this year. And how interestingly similar some of the more dangerous medicinal plants, even a couple of the poisonous ornamentals, look to some of the cooking herbs. And how we're going to have to be careful that no one confuses them and accidentally poisons themselves trying to roast a chicken.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely fantastic! I admire you so much, I hope I can achieve that level of evil one day..........lol


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Who knew evil with class existed!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Who knew evil with class existed!


A part of me is a little afraid that if I'd found out then about the serial cheating, I might have actually "accidentally" mistaken the belladonna for the basil. And I'm still pretty sure that I could have gotten away with it. Which is both a little frightening and, at the same time, somewhat comforting. It's interesting what you learn about yourself when faced with that kind of treachery.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like....


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Rowan said:


> The only thing I can think of is the time I caught my husband in an EA with a friend and neighbor. He insisted on going down to her house the next night to tell her it was over. I agreed because I was a basket case, a doormat, and completely in over my head about what to do with a WH.
> 
> But, while he was gone, I fixed dinner. I made his favorite meal of herbed roasted game hens with cherry and wild rice stuffing and fresh green beans. So, he comes home to eat and I'm there fixing his plate for him - something I rarely ever did, as we tended to each serve ourselves. I am careful to make sure he sees me double checking that I've served him a particular hen, with a clearly heavier concentration of herbs on the crisp brown skin. We sit to eat, and as he's digging into that heavily herbed game hen, I begin making small talk about my garden. Then I segue into chattering on about the kitchen garden and all the herbs and the new plants I'm trying this year. And how interestingly similar some of the more dangerous medicinal plants, even a couple of the poisonous ornamentals, look to some of the cooking herbs. And how we're going to have to be careful that no one confuses them and accidentally poisons themselves trying to roast a chicken.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Kathy Bates character. Love Kathy Bates.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Geez....I have been sitting here trying to think of something and I've got nothing. Revenge was never my thing. I'd just move on.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> *Hell hath no fury like....*


*Lorena Bobbitt?*


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Lorena Bobbitt?*


Heh, heh, I actually knew her pretty well. Really nice lady believe it or not.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I used to sleep in my car overnight when my crazy ex was on the rampage. Wouldn't tell her anything. I'd just walk out during her tantrums and go out to the car to get away from her.

Oh, those days of gold!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Rowan said:


> A part of me is a little afraid that if I'd found out then about the serial cheating, I might have actually "accidentally" mistaken the belladonna for the basil. And I'm still pretty sure that I could have gotten away with it. Which is both a little frightening and, at the same time, somewhat comforting. It's interesting what you learn about yourself when faced with that kind of treachery.


I respectfully decline an invitation to have dinner at your home.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnnyblastoff said:


> My question is, what are some of the craziest things love or disdain caused by love has driven you to do? Don't hold back people!


I think that my wife is the only woman who could get me to do anything , no matter how crazy it is.

I remember once , before we were married , during the early days of our relationship, we went out on a date on a night during the week. The location was at a local sporting arena not too far away from her home.
We have these huge open air arenas down here where the public usually go to play tennis , hockey , cricket , football and this particular one had a professional cycling track.

Anyways , we had fun during the date , laughing talking , eating just looking at people doing heir stuff. Around 12.00 , we decided to leave and head for home. So we'er hugging each other up like couples do , walking and talking heading for a taxi.
She says no, she wants to walk,, she enjoying the evening.
Well ,she lived walking distance from the arena,so I said no problem. But there were two different ways to her home from our location. The longer way was a well lit , and a busy main street , with taxis , fast food outlets and so on.
The shorter way was through a rough neighborhood , and kinda dark and shady.
She decided that she wanted us to use _that_ way, and well she insisted.
Didn't want to look like I was afraid , so reluctantly obliged.

Passed through that neighborhood, held her close in the darkness , and told her don't worry, if anything happens, I'll protect you. She snuggled even closer.

Nothing happened and nobody approached, I dropped her off home, kissed her goodnight and went to my home.

The next day I asked her why she chose that way home and if it was deliberate.
She said yes.
I asked her why.
She said whenever she's with me she feels as if nothing bad could happen to her, and she liked _that_ feeling.

We never did that again , I told her it was way too dangerous.
She agreed, but that didn't stop her from wanting to do more.
She got me to do lots more crazy things...


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Johnnyblastoff said:


> I'm reading a book that opens with a true story about a man who was on house arrest who went down to the police station and asked the police to lock him back up so that he didn't have to stay at home and argue with his wife all the time. That story is followed up with one about another man who after having a similar request rejected by police, robbed a near by store so that police had to arrest him.
> 
> My question is, what are some of the craziest things love or disdain caused by love has driven you to do? Don't hold back people!
> 
> For any readers, the book is called, Married Men Die First: A Blessing.


There's a family story about my grandpa that he once was before a judge and told the judge to throw him in jail because he didn't want to go home to his wife.


----------



## Johnnyblastoff (Mar 17, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> I used to sleep in my car overnight when my crazy ex was on the rampage. Wouldn't tell her anything. I'd just walk out during her tantrums and go out to the car to get away from her.
> 
> Oh, those days of gold!


haha, yes, I've definitely done this a number of times.


----------



## Johnnyblastoff (Mar 17, 2014)

John Lee said:


> There's a family story about my grandpa that he once was before a judge and told the judge to throw him in jail because he didn't want to go home to his wife.


haha, seems to be a not so rare thing. This book says that the headline in the newspaper read, "Builder prefers prison to house arrest with wife."


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Soon after high school my girlfriend and her family went to Virginia beach for vacation, I missed her so much I decided to drive there for the weekend, an 11 hour drive. Her dad asked me where I planned on staying and I said I didn't have a plan, he said "have a nice trip back to Ohio", and off I went back home.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't listen to my gut because I was "in love". We were engaged at the time. Her first boyfriend/lover was a professional musician who was playing a show nearby where we were. She arranged for me to be his fvking roadie! So there she was front row center with her best girlfriend making googly eyes at this guy, and him singing "their song" to her, while I sat off in the wings of the stage watching it happen.

There was no question she still had a thing for him. I knew it in my gut from the moment she told me about the show, yet I somehow convinced myself it didn't matter. He has popped up in our marriage several times since then, never in a good way.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Heh, heh, I actually knew her pretty well. Really nice lady believe it or not.


"Great with a knife."


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Years ago after hubs softball game we did it in the parking lot while people watched. I regret it now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Have been known to have a wild streak, but will NOT tell!! shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Years ago after hubs softball game we did it in the parking lot while people watched. I regret it now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


why?


----------

